# Looking for a handle paracord wrap tutorial.



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

My Axium Ocularis is coming tomorrow and I'd like to put a paracord wrap on the handle. I looked but didn't find anything here.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Try it as is first. I put one on mine simply using a figure 8 pattern through the handle, but I liked it better with out. It holds & shoots great with a wrist lanyard style brace.

























Here's a great thread on these -








I would like to hear your thoughts on Lanyards


Thanks for sharing




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ravebtree78 might be your guy for paracord wrap info


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

skarrd said:


> Ravebtree78 might be your guy for paracord wrap info


I did find couple on YouTube. Will have to play with it after shooting it for a little while. I did wrap one of my sons catapults and it made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Try typing paracord wrap in the search bar at page top..... the second thread title has a nice picture of an orange Axium wrapped in red cord. Looks pretty simple.👍
Maybe try cut a length of cord, say 10', find the centre, tie a thumb knot and put it over the handle pushing up as high as it will go and tighten. Tie another on the other side and repeat until you reach just past the handle gap then wind each cord tightly down each side pushing upwards until they both reach the centre base and tie off. Continue if you have enough left to make a lanyard or add one. If it's not to your liking, unwrap and try a different weave.


----------

